# biomex- worth it?



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok so its time for some new gloves and im really considering getting some wrist protection too. Im sure theres already a thousand threads for this so im sorry if im repeating Qs. Anyway a lot of people ive talked to reccomend level gloves with biomex and they seem great, but i cant really picture myself spending $100+ on gloves. also my hands are still growing so chances are they will only fit for 2 seasons max. 
so my question is just drop the dough on the levels or get some dakine wrist guards for 20 and put them under some cheaper gloves. thanks guys


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a pair of RED wrist guards and I just got Level super pipe pro with biomex. At first glance thet were really disappointment, I just couldn't figure out how they could help but after four days on the hills, I swear they work.The kind of cup the venus mound of hand and provide a kind of step so your hand doesn't strain much in a fall.

Compared with the wrist guards: they both do their job. I try new things every time and try to improve my riding so I fall often and both have protected me from injury and from wrist aches. Biomex allows more freedom of movement though.

I generally buy the best gear I can find and try to make it last forever but if I were you and I knew that I won't be able to use it in two years, I would opt for wrist guards.

PS: don't forget that you can use the biomex thing with other gloves which have a separate inner lining.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Love my Super Pipe Pro...WHy a disappointment?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son loves his. Im going to get me and my wife some next season. 

Also, I think he was saying that just looking at them they seemed like they would be a disapointment but he has found that they are great gloves/guards....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/33022-gloves-level-super-pipe-pro.html


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

Argo said:


> My son loves his. Im going to get me and my wife some next season.
> 
> Also, I think he was saying that just looking at them they seemed like they would be a disapointment but he has found that they are great gloves/guards....


That's right.

My first thoughts were "shit, this thing is tiny. It doesn't even restrict my wrist movements; How will it protect them?". I have even fallen on my hands a few times in the office to try them (and that hurt). 

But they worked well on the slopes. no injuries so far and no pain. I love them.


----------

